

The influence of Skype, iChat, ooVoo, ViVu, TokBox on (air) travel - sleepingbot
http://faircompanies.com/blogs/view/life-on-small-screen-fly-less-video-chat-more/

======
ugh
Sometimes yesterday's future is coming to us in strange ways.

It's the future, alright, but not how we imagined it to be.

